# help with nft recirculating hydroponics



## hyped-x (Nov 25, 2009)

hey all this is my first time at growing and im in need of help with my nft recirculating hydroponic system .the question i have is what are the best nutes for this type of system and also do i keep the flow constant or at intervals ? total newbie here sorry lol thanks in advance any help will be much appreciated .p.s where also can i get good feminized seeds at good prices with a hush hush service ?


----------



## meds4me (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey *HYPED* Not sure what you are refering on the "NFT" so will wait for a reply and post some pic's ! 

As far as nutes are concerned its a personal choice. IMO I like General Hydroponics or Advanced Nutes..... 

Seeds service check the thread off the main page and do somee browsing..Right now the "Attitude" has free offers onlt pay shippping. 

Most of all "Welcome "~


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 25, 2009)

A true Nutrient Film Technique (NFT) system will run constantly, recirculating the nute from a reservoir.  Some folks run them using lots of on/off cycles, but it depends on the media you're using.  Rockwool holds more liquid than gro rocks, but only in the base area - and roots will grow out of the media and need to be kept moist at all times.  As long as there is good drainage you cannot overwater in hydro.

There are no 'best' nutes.  There are maybe 100 different brands and types of hydro nutrients.  Multi-part nutrients are the only real choice for hydro, else you will percipitate out things like calcium and magnesium.  Liquids are always better than granulates, but thats more personal opinion than fact.

An hour or two of web surfing would answer all your questions.  Good luck with your first grow.





			
				hyped-x said:
			
		

> hey all this is my first time at growing and im in need of help with my nft recirculating hydroponic system .the question i have is what are the best nutes for this type of system and also do i keep the flow constant or at intervals ? total newbie here sorry lol thanks in advance any help will be much appreciated .p.s where also can i get good feminized seeds at good prices with a hush hush service ?


----------



## hyped-x (Nov 25, 2009)

hey thanks for the heads up will check these out also i will post some pics of my system and what i will be using as im sure i need some more info thanks


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 25, 2009)

keep in mind bro that NFT is not tolerant of power outages or a crappy water source.  its not a very forgiving technique for a first grow.  do a grow or two in potting soil first and then you won't be chasing pH, PPM and trace element deficiencies - plus you'll know what to expect and your first smoke will taste a hell of a lot better.


----------



## hyped-x (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks for the info on the nft tolerance but i have already set it up and im in two minds about it as from the info you mentioned i have posted some pics and now wondering what to do with it ? either use it or go to soil (or mix) it would be a shame to not use this though. anyone any ideas if i can use this setup in any other way ? advance thanks


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi hyped nft is one of the easiest hydro methods and your system is a good one.

Ok here we go.

1. place some spreader matting into the trough bottoms to cover the entire length-this enables the roots to grow into the matting and also supports the plants once they get a bit heavy under budding.

2. make sure you place your rockwool cubes into the holes with the 2 x bottom cut out parts facing towards the run off-drainage end-this allows the cubes to drain better.

3. pre soak the rockwool cubes for 24 hours in a weak mixture of some root stimulant/growth enhancer.

4. do not place you cubes into the system until they all have an abundance/loads of white roots protruding from said cubes.

5. initially i would have a timer set up for 15 minutes watering each hour of lights on and as the plants get larger just have the pump on 24/7.

6. i would use something like microbial which both prevents and cures pythium/root desease. p.s. its about £20 pr litre and useage is preventative 1ml per litre of made up nutrient solution and treating pythium 2ml per litre.

7. reservoir temps are very important so you need a water heater.

8. i would also add an airpump and stone situated next to the water pump so air is pushed through the feeder lines along with nutes.

9. canna aqua are superb nutes just grow bloom and pk 13/14 during 5th week for one week only.

10. ditch the nutes weekly and replace with fresh nutes.

Now get it going man.

t4


----------



## hyped-x (Nov 29, 2009)

hey all i really appreciate the help ok more qustions lol ok im gonna put a list down of items im gonna buy can you tell me if this would be sufficient enough?
ok i have a tubular Quartz Metal Halide 400 Watt bulb for vegative growth 
and i guess i will be getting a 400w hps bulb for blooming anyway this is the nutes ill be using anyone have any idea if these are sufficient !
hydro master microbial as recomended[FONT=verdana, arial]
[/FONT]B&#8217;Cuzz Root stimulator (any good ?)
and what would anyone recomend for a growth enhancer ?
and im gonna go with canna aqua vega and flores 

thanks again


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi hyped your choice of lights is fine but tbh id go with canna for everything to be honest with the exception of growth masta microbial.

canna aqua vega and flores and pk 13/14 for the bloom/bud enhancer and for root stimulator the best about is rhizotonic also by canna bcuzz is ok but rhizo is better.

dont be taken in by all the claims of bud enhancers just stick to basics take my word for it ive tried the lot and wasted loads of cash trying to obtain mega results and believe it or not basics is where its at.

get your room and system dialed into perfection and you will laughing man.

any q's just fire away hyped.

t4


----------



## zem (Dec 7, 2009)

dude grow that nice setup already, mostly don't do a small soil grow before lol this setup looks nice you will need good ferts i suggest what i tried and know is good and this is GH. and i got some H2O2 30% from local pharmacy 1L was like only 10$ and it's very concentrated and dangerous to use at this concentration so i dilute it to 3% as it is mostly used so 1L gives me 10L diluted disinfectant this will last for too long and is too cheap. the only thing i add to my GH nutes is epsom salt i also get in 1kilogram bulk from local pharmacy for 10$ i dissolve it at 270 grams per liter cuz if i try and dissolve any more it seems to be harder and harder when water gets thicker. i dissolve them in hot water. this is the greatest and cheapest way to do hydro all i need for my res are: PHdown(phosphoric acid), GH ferts, epsom salt, and H2O2. very clean cheap efficient setup.


----------



## hyped-x (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for all the knowledge this is what i got up to now 
liquid oxygen & top booster 
canna aqua vega & flores & rhizotonic
gt ph test kit + timer + thermohygrometer + diamond and infa red sheeting 
spreader mat + lights i also have superthrive from an old source but i am unsure about using it and also what it is for ?
i will be setting all this up tonight and i will keep this thread updated of my ongoings and also posting pics till ive bloomed lol all im doing know is waiting for delivery from attitude thanks again people


----------



## brandylorton (May 17, 2012)

hyped-x said:
			
		

> thanks for all the knowledge this is what i got up to now
> liquid oxygen & top booster
> canna aqua vega & flores & rhizotonic
> gt ph test kit + timer + thermohygrometer + diamond and infa red sheeting
> ...


Thank you for raising such an innovative question here.Why are you stopped just go on. Nice discussion was going on there.


----------

